# Rail Road Ties



## kenwood (May 20, 2009)

WHERE CAN I BUY RAIL ROAD TIES???


----------



## kenwood (May 20, 2009)

WHERE CAN I BUY RAILROAD TIES??? THAT ARE STILL IN GOOD SHAPE FOR LANDSCAPING...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

google: "railroad ties houston"


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I see them at the lumber yard at Greenbriar and 59 all the time. I think that's Stahlmans or something like that.
later, biggreen


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Montabano Lumber on Shepherd in Houston


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

last ones i got, bought from 84 Lumber...if you have one nearby.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

McCoys Lumber


----------

